# ATI Tool Problem



## Clutch442 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello, Whenever I try to "find max core-find max memory-scan for artifacts-show 3Dview"
I get this.







Everything seems to work right on my Visiontek 3870, anybody know how to get by this?
Also I don't see where to change the voltages.

Thanks; Clutch


----------



## Brutalfate (Aug 7, 2008)

What version of ati tool are you using? You might wanna try 0.27 beta4 ?


----------



## Clutch442 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, I have 0.26, I'll try the 0.27 beta version and see what happens.


----------



## Clutch442 (Aug 7, 2008)

Great 0.27 works, now I just need to know if you can increase GPU voltage with this tool.
I remember reading in Toms Hardware he bumped the voltage with ATI Tray tools.


----------



## Clutch442 (Aug 9, 2008)

So I guess that means you can only raise the voltage with the pencil mod?


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 9, 2008)

Clutch442 said:


> So I guess that means you can only raise the voltage with the pencil mod?



I heared from sneekypeet that you can rise the voltage with a bios mod


----------



## Clutch442 (Aug 10, 2008)

Tom seems to have found a way to do it with ATI tool tray. I can't figure out how he got to the screen on the right. The screen on the left is mine.
Anybody know what he did? He gives no explaination. (That's from Toms Hardware)


----------

